# Bark In The Park Sunday 25th July From 11am Lochore Meadows Fife.



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

Welcome to the Second Chance Kennels website - Rescue Dogs Fife


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

Might go along but no doubt if I took Blu along it would rain!!


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

I would probbaly have to talk my OH into taking me, not sure if i would take any of the dogs though!


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

I'm thinking about going to this one, who else is thinking about going?


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

I am planning on going to this show.

Does anybody if their is any fun classes for the dogs and what they are?

Is their any classes suitable for children to take the dogs in?


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

I've decided to go to the one in Strathclyde park instead for the Dogs Trust. Can always go a walk then if the show isn't up to much


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

CheekoAndCo said:


> I've decided to go to the one in Strathclyde park instead for the Dogs Trust. Can always go a walk then if the show isn't up to much


That one is a lot closer and easier to get to.

Might go to that one instead!


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

That's why I'm going. If it's bad weather then less distance to travel home


----------

